# Urgent Help Needed!



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I just cleaned the water in my fishes tank about two hours ago (75%) and already I am seeing some cottony stuff. Somebody said it could be fungus. I am not sure what to do about this. Any help is appreciated


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd do a complete 100% water change and wash the gravel out really well with hot water (even rinse it in boiling water if you can) then place it back in the cleaned tank and refill. If the same stuff appears again you might want to look at if you are overfeeding or if the fish is carrying the fungus in him...in which case you will need to treat him with pimafix and melafix, just to cover all the fungal things. Pimafix is good for internal bacterial things too.

Good luck


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, in my LFS they don't sell prima fix but they do sell melafix. Tomorrow I will definately put the fish in a different bowl and do a 100% water change. It might have been because of the brine shrimp that my betta tried to eat ten left it alone and when I noticed it was floating to the bottom and I couldn't get it.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay I did what you told me to do and now he seems very in-active, all he is doing now is hiding behind a tree and he used to always be in the middle of the tank all the time, even when he went to sleep, is somethign wrong?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

It might just be that the water is colder than what was in there before. I don't know if you have a heater in the tank or not but if you don't I'd suggest getting one or hurry and get the larger tank that I'm assuming your will have a heater in coz you will DEFINITELY need it for the harlequins, they and the Betta are both tropical fish, it's just that bettas can survive (but not thrive) in cooler water.

If he is still eating I wouldn't worry too much, but if his lethargy lasts more than a few days I'd get him a heater ASAP and see if he improves with that...if not let us know and I'm sure someone will have more advice


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

actually the water is a bit warmer, he is now moving around, but as you said i may need melafix. I see some fungus stuck to him. so tomorrow I will pick it up. When I apply it, do I just put how ever much melafix is needed into the tank and I am home free or do i have todo it in a certain way. By the way about the bigger tank, is the Eclipse System 12 12G tank made by Marineland good? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752388&cp=2767036.2769119&sr=1 That is the link. I believe it should come with a filter right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fungus on the bottom of a tank is icky, siphon it out. Fungus (or something that looks like fungus) on a fish is bad. Keep the water clean and check the fish disease sites.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont have any on the bottom i just cleaned my tank I just found out that it was on my fish somewhow


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Is my fish sick? I always feed him pellets mid day but right now when I feed him he swims upto it snatches it then spits it out. But he is swimming around alot. Any suggestions?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright so I put in mela and prima fix, so he should be better now right? I mean after the 7 days of treatment


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes he should be better after the 7 days of treatment but nothing is 100% effective. You are being a good Betta keeper and doing all you can for him, now it's up to the betta breeder in the sky to decide what happens.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, thank you. It looks like it s going well he is now going after food and he is swimming in the centre and through his tree. Me and my mother are looking at a 30 Gallon and when we get that we may get another betta and put the one I currently have in the 30G I will probably get a baby betta. Is one gallon going to be enough to start off with? Is green a hard colour to find in pet stores?


----------

